# SSS PRG



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with SSS Rye grass cultivators? They have Karma, Grand slam GLD, Stellar 3GL, Sideways. I would need a small amount of it when I'll be killing off a few areas that are infected with POA T later on this season. I'm a little concerned with the inert matter and other crop % from their SS9000 blend.

I'm also open to hearing anyone's positive experiences with other PRG cultivators as well.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Has anyone had any experience with SSS Rye grass cultivators? They have Karma, Grand slam GLD, Stellar 3GL, Sideways. I would need a small amount of it when I'll be killing off a few areas that are infected with POA T later on this season. I'm a little concerned with the inert matter and other crop % from their SS9000 blend.
> 
> I'm also open to hearing anyone's positive experiences with other PRG cultivators as well.


ive used the stellar 3gl and grand slam gld on some spots that continually had fungal issues. overall i was pleased w/ how they did. if you are concerned w/ poa i would try the SRO Champion GQ blend.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Those are great cultivars, well regarded.

I'm doing the same thing this Spring, but will be buying my own seed and blending it myself.

Btw, Hogan is out of almost out of PR right now, including Champion GQ (no more left). They do have the PhD blend in stock though. (They also have the single cultivar "Linn" in stock, which is similar to KY-31--low maintenance or pasteur grass, but is a ryegrass...don't buy that one!).


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would also recommend checking NTEP for winter kill data on the cultivar you select. I wanted badly to do PRG in CT, but even the best varieties had alarmingly high winter kill percentages. I believe the data I looked at was for the Amherst area, zone 5b.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> I would also recommend checking NTEP for winter kill data on the cultivar you select. I wanted badly to do PRG in CT, but even the best varieties had alarmingly high winter kill percentages. I believe the data I looked at was for the Amherst area, zone 5b.


Thanks for the response guys. I've read about the kill rate of PRG from the winter. I'm staying away from PRG for the majority of my renovation. The only reason I really wanted to buy a small bag of PRG was because my front lawn is PRG/KBG blend and it's got some patches of POA T that I'm going to kill off. I was going to mix PRG/KBG into those spots. I received an email from SSS about the "other crop" is indeed POA T that's in their 9000 mix. No thanks I'll pass

I need a clean bill of health for my seed. I'd rather have crabgrass infestation that POA in my lawn. I can't chance it.

Are there any other sites that anyone would recommend? I have heard good things from hogan but like the previous poster says, seems like they are running in fumes in PRG


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Thanks for the response guys. I've read about the kill rate of PRG from the winter. I'm staying away from PRG for the majority of my renovation.


Yeah, they all rank terribly. Every single one is a 1 or 2 (maybe 3 or 4 for some) out of ten for Winter kill. But in a mixed lawn, they seem to survive much better, to be honest.

I am making some calls this week, so I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response guys. I've read about the kill rate of PRG from the winter. I'm staying away from PRG for the majority of my renovation.
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it! Any info would definitely be helpful


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > I would also recommend checking NTEP for winter kill data on the cultivar you select. I wanted badly to do PRG in CT, but even the best varieties had alarmingly high winter kill percentages. I believe the data I looked at was for the Amherst area, zone 5b.
> ...


You could try United seeds. They have a 5 iron blend that is pretty good. It stays green all winter here in stl


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > jessehurlburt said:
> ...


I'll definitely take a look at it. Does united list the weed and crop %'s?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Great post. I am doing a reno this fall with mostly kbg, but wanted to mix in some grand slam gld. After looking at the other crop % I am nervous.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Great post. I am doing a reno this fall with mostly kbg, but wanted to mix in some grand slam gld. After looking at the other crop % I am nervous.


I was about to pull the trigger and buy it too!! I just had the confidence that SSS would be completely clean since the KBG and TTTF is 0% across the board. Glad I checked. I also emailed them and they said that there is a good chance that the "other crop" would have POA T in it. Yikes!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Great post. I am doing a reno this fall with mostly kbg, but wanted to mix in some grand slam gld. After looking at the other crop % I am nervous.
> ...


Yeah looks like 100% kbg for me then.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I emailed Mary from SSS about PRG and here is her response:

Hi Jeff,

The "other crop" in the Grand Slam PRG is fine fescue and annual ryegrass.

Annual ryegrass is a common contaminant in perennial ryegrass and a certain amount is allowed for all Certified perennial ryegrass varieties. However, in cool-season growing areas, annual ryegrass does not persist and is a temporary problem.

Regards,
Mary


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at other stores for sod quality seeds. They should have no other crop.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Green said:


> I am making some calls this week, so I will let you know what I find.


@Scagfreedom48z+ 
@Chris LI

Here is what I've found so far:

After talking with Bill Hart of Hart Seed in CT (https://hartseed.com/), I found out they have in stock:
-Fiesta 4 (a spreading type; very well-regarded and I've used it and plan to use it again this year)
-Karma (excellent, and a bit newer, I believe)

The Fiesta 4 is 0.00 weed, 0.00 other crop, and 90% germination, tested 12/2018

The Karma is the same as above.

Hope this helps. I'll be ordering some soon. If you have grass seed questions along with an order, ask for Bill.

I still have one more place to call, but am definitely ordering a couple of lbs of the above cultivars (separately, not a blend).


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@Green

Thank you. I emailed my local vendor for work supplies the other day, and asked them to provide the current list of kbg, TTTF and prg cultivars they are supplying, but haven't heard back yet. I'll reach out to them this week.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Green! I appreciate the effort and sharing the information.


----------



## stuartmccall (Nov 8, 2018)

We have had Slugger 3GL, Apple SGL, Stellar 3GL and Grand Slam GLD over in Australia and it's performed really well in a lot of multi-use Stadiums, schools and Universities. Happy to post a link with pictures etc if I am allowed to?


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

I reno'd with 100% Champion GQ last fall in central Iowa...We had a few weeks of deep subzero weather and it turned out fine. I'll overseed this fall but all-in-all I'm quite happy with it. This was mowed at 2 1/8" but last mow I've let it get up to 2.5" due to some very hot weather on the way. We have had plenty of rain lately but I do have an irrigation system and will water a couple of times of week, if necessary, so it doesn't get smoked - especially in the front of my house that faces west.


----------



## allenboi77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Lawnie Did you have any seed stalks this spring with the Champion GQ? I did a full renovation last fall also with 100% Stadium Rye with ok results, I'm looking for another cultivar to over seed this fall with.


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

allenboi77 said:


> Lawnie Did you have any seed stalks this spring with the Champion GQ? I did a full renovation last fall also with 100% Stadium Rye with ok results, I'm looking for another cultivar to over seed this fall with.


Yes, I did have some stalks but nothing crazy - I just kept my blade sharp and mowed frequently. I still have about 10lbs of CGQ left but I too am looking for a different variety of PRG to mix in - just to diversify a bit.

EDIT: By the way your lawn looks beautiful!!


----------



## Guarddawg30 (Aug 8, 2020)

Wolverine said:


> Great post. I am doing a reno this fall with mostly kbg, but wanted to mix in some grand slam gld. After looking at the other crop % I am nervous.


I did a 400 sq ft experimental renovation last fall with the SS5000 sunny mixture from superseedstore...It is a mixture of midnight, bluebank, mazama KBG with grand slam gld prg and radar fescue...I wanted to see how it held up in the part of my front yard that gets the most sun...I know it is only the middle of June but so far so good and it looks amazing...You will be happy with mixing it in with the kbg...It greened up really quick this spring, it is getting nice and thick..It also survived a western PA winter...Once it becomes available again I will be renovating the rest of the front yard with it.


----------



## allenboi77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Lawnie said:


> allenboi77 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawnie Did you have any seed stalks this spring with the Champion GQ? I did a full renovation last fall also with 100% Stadium Rye with ok results, I'm looking for another cultivar to over seed this fall with.
> ...


Thank you!! We will see how it holds up over the next few weeks, I will continue to spoon feed every few weeks to maintain my color 🤞🏾


----------



## allenboi77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Still holding up its been 3 weeks of high 90s here in Kansas City!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

allenboi77 said:


> Still holding up its been 3 weeks of high 90s here in Kansas City!


Wow that's stunning. What's your HOC?


----------



## allenboi77 (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm cutting at 2" watering 3 times a week, I do use Hydretain and bio stimulants.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I tried rye a few years back.
It all died in the Heat in south Jersey.
when it died, it just was taking out everything around it.

it was a Beautiful turf...but the heat and drought ...it just went away


----------



## Greasmatta (Jun 3, 2019)

About winter kill. I dont know If you guys have the tetraploid PGR cultivars from DLF in NA? There is some cultivars with a 5 to 5.8 score of 10 in Scandinavian trials with very harsh winters. Dont know how they handle the heat though.


----------

